# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Construcción de la presa de Assuan en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 4' 44' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-1164/1477131/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

